# Tornado em Castelo Branco 25 de Outubro 2012



## vitamos (25 Out 2012 às 17:00)

> *
> Tornado atinge zona industrial de Castelo Branco*
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: IONLINE





> *Tornado fez estragos em instalações industriais de Castelo Branco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fonte: JN


----------



## Mix (25 Out 2012 às 18:13)

Fotos dos estragos:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...stelo-branco-danificam-edificios-e-automoveis


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2012 às 18:13)

©SicNotícias


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2012 às 18:50)

O que aconteceu na zona industrial de CB,se fosse mais um Km ao lado a passar mesmo no centro,os estragos teriam sido maiores,tinha apanhado mais fábricas,isto foi só numa ponta da zona industrial.Ainda bem .


----------



## Paulo H (25 Out 2012 às 19:05)

Pois é.. Foi mesmo de raspão e seguiu para fora da cidade.

Se passasse pelo centro da cidade seria o caos, as árvores ainda estão cobertas de folhagem, muitas tombariam, com estragos e perigo para as pessoas.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2012 às 19:41)

Pena lhe chamar mini, de resto, excelente registo.


----------



## manganao (25 Out 2012 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2012*

*Rajadas fortes de vento arrancam mais de 100 árvores em Arraiolos*


> Rajadas fortes de vento fustigaram hoje o concelho de Arraiolos, na zona de Igrejinha, arrancando mais de cem sobreiros e azinheiras, muitos de grande porte, e as coberturas de dois edifícios, revelou um vereador do município.
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Local/rajadas...ncam-mais-de-100-arvores-em-arraiolos-1568839


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2012 às 19:53)

teria sido um F1?


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2012 às 20:54)

Já sabíamos que havia algumas condições propicias para haver tornados, infelizmente houve estragos em Castelo Branco mas felizmente sem vitimas.

Em Arraiolos também é possível ter sido um tornado.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Out 2012 às 21:28)

Norther disse:


> teria sido um F1?



Não sabemos que força teria o tornado. Eu e o albimeteo nem nos apercebemos do tornado.. A estação meteorológica está na outra ponta da cidade.

Se alguém do IM quiser aferir a força do tornado a partir dos efeitos que causou, que avance.. A nível de mediatismo se o tornado tivesse ocorrido numa faixa que passasse por inteiro na cidade, isso teria outro resultado e interesse científico/mediático.
 A estação do IM está na ponta NE e o tornado acorreu na ponta SW da cidade! 

O mesmo se passa com o tornado de arraiolos, se houver alguém interessado em medir (aferir) a força de ter arrancado n sobreiros..

Ainda bem que não aconteceu nada de mais grave, porque se alguém tivesse sido ferido ou pior, tinha tudo mais estudo. 

Mas tenho reparado que esta faixa do Tejo, é sempre um local propício a estas incursões convectivas.. Até reparei nas imagens de radar que meia-hora antes, nada faria prever o pior, mas se a convectividade vem ao longo da linha do Tejo, parece que ao subir a plataforma da beira baixa, ganha algum alento orográfico de subida (serra do fratel, serra de olelas) e fica logo mais atiçada toda a convectividade.

Estranho que hoje nem me apercebi de trovoada.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Out 2012 às 17:32)

VENTO FORTE EM IGREJINHA E CASTELO BRANCO


> 2012-10-26 (IPMA)
> No dia 25 de Outubro de 2012 o território do continente (em particular as regiões centro e sul) encontrava-se sob a influência de uma depressão localizada a Oeste da  Península Ibérica, transportando na sua circulação uma massa de ar extremamente húmida e instável. Atendendo a estas condições e ao tipo de perfil vertical do vento existente na troposfera, em especial numa camada baixa, esta perturbação sustentou, em alguns locais, a formação de aglomerados convectivos relativamente organizados. Cada um destes aglomerados convectivos, designado por Supercélula (SC), carateriza-se pela existência de um movimento de rotação persistente, de eixo vertical, designado por mesociclone. Esclarece-se que este não corresponde a um tornado, mas antes a um movimento de rotação imposto à corrente de ar ascendente que alimenta e organiza a respectiva célula convectiva e se mantém em altitude. A este tipo de perturbações de pequena escala espacial podem estar, entretanto, associadas diversas formas de tempo severo, entre as quais se contam a queda de granizo, a chuva forte e a ocorrência de vento forte. Os episódios de vento forte em associação a SC podem dever se mais frequentemente a fenómenos do tipo downburst e/ou gustnado ou, por vezes, a tornado (menos de 20% de todas as SC observadas). Entre os critérios inequívocos para qualificar o fenómeno numa das categorias apontadas contam-se relatos precisos ou fotos/filmes em que sejam observáveis caraterísticas visuais de cada um deles. Na sua ausência, resta a observação local dos danos que, no entanto, nem sempre possibilita uma classificação inequívoca.
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../media/noticias/textos/ventoforte_261012.html

O IM (aliás IPMA) não considera tornado por falta de provas mais concretas.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2012 às 18:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> VENTO FORTE EM IGREJINHA E CASTELO BRANCO
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../media/noticias/textos/ventoforte_261012.html
> 
> O IM (aliás IPMA) não considera tornado por falta de provas mais concretas.



É sempre um pouco subjetiva a classificação de um fenómeno atmosférico sem fotos..

Mas gostava que o IM indicasse quais são as descrições visuais de que fala, e que nos permitem distinguir os fenómentos entre Tornado / Downburst / Gustnado!

Talvez seja porque ninguém descreveu a existência de um fuso em rotação, não sei.. Mas gostava de saber!


Uma descrição que me chamou a atenção nas notícias das 13H da RTP1, foi mais ou menos a seguinte: 

"Estavamos a trabalhar na fábrica e chovia forte, de repente parou de chover e logo pouco depois, começamos a ouvir um ruído enorme. Algo estranho se passava, com medo abrigamo-nos como pudemos nos locais mais seguros, enquanto o telhado se arrancava com o vento."

Desta descrição, retiro os seguintes momentos:
1) Chovia bastante
2) Parou de chover de repente
3) Começa um vento tão forte, que arrasta todo o tipo de detritos, arranca telhados, e consegue levantar um carro 20m de altura caindo a quase 100m de distância.

Penso que é importante frisar o momento em que deixa de chover e logo depois começa o vento destruidor. Esse intervalo de tempo em que deixa de chover de repente, para mim significa que por cima (na nuvem) o sentido do vento obrigava a que a precipitação em vez de cair, se dirigisse para o eixo vertical da Super Célula, e depois foi uma questão de pouco tempo até ficarem sob a ação do vento.

Mas se fosse um downburst, também poderia acontecer ao contrário, deixando de chover porque o vento propagando-se para fora, afasta a precipitação por instantes naquele preciso local.


Uma coisa é certa, realmente as descrições minuciosas são importantes para o apuramento dos factos! Tenho pena de não ter presenciado o fenómeno local..


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2012 às 20:00)

Numa árvore de decisão deste género de tudo o que li parece que há vários problemas que complicam a identificação correcta do que aconteceu em Castelo Branco.

- Não há testemunhos de alguém ter avistado o Tornado (cone nebuloso turbulento em rotação em contacto com o chão).

- Não há registos fotográficos/vídeo. 

- Parece que não existe um trilho de destruição (no de Arraiolos existe, de 2km) que habitualmente os tornados deixam e que os estragos neste caso se limitam a uma área bastante pequena.

- Mesmo sem trilho, pode ter sido um tornado de curta duração que tenha tocado no solo apenas por breves instantes, em Portugal não deve ser nada invulgar isso. Também pode ter sido um Tornado ocultado pela chuva (os perigosos _rain wrapped tornado_) e ninguém o ter visto por isso.

- Chegados aqui, só sobra a assinatura dos estragos, avaliados por um técnico experiente em avaliar a assinatura de um tornado ou _downburst_ pelo tipo de estragos. Ambos os fenómenos causam destruição pelo vento mas deixam algumas marcas diferentes. Os _downburst _causam geralmente estragos lineares, os tornados tendem a espalhar os detritos em espiral. Tornados tendem por exemplo a torcer peças de metal (um poste por exemplo), tendem a "despir" árvores para além das derrubar ou arrancar, etc,etc, são inúmeros os pormenores que podem ajudar. _Downburst_ geralmente apenas derrubam as árvores, os Tornados (mas apenas os mais fortes) tendem a arrancar algumas pelas raízes (não confundir com árvores tombadas que ficam com parte das raízes à mostra, uma confusão frequente na avaliação)

Pelos vistos não conseguiram no local descobrir um sinal conclusivo de um Tornado. Mas acrescento que se o tornado for de muito curta duração poucas "pistas" deixou para descobrir e tudo se torna assim bastante difícil. 

Eu pessoalmente acho que foi um Tornado de curta duração dado que até há desconfianças de poder ter sido a mesma supercélula/mesociclone em Arraiolos e Castelo Branco, e do Nuno ter também fotografado uma _funnel_ na mesma tarde em Coruche. Mas isto não prova nada pois a mesma supercélula com mesociclone pode gerar tornados e _downburst's_, até é bastante frequente e o técnico do IM que escreveu esse texto sabe do que fala e como cientista não pode dar palpites como eu, tem que se limitar a avaliar os dados que lhe chegaram sem deixar de referir a possibilidade de ter sido uma coisa ou outra como fez.

Paulo, quanto ao carro que falaste, se ele tivesse sido levantado 20 metros acima do solo seria um Tornado. Fiquei com a ideia de que o carro foi arrastado/empurrado para fora da estrada caindo na ravina, e um _downburst_ também consegue fazer isso. O carro não parece ostentar estragos de ter sido levantado 20 metros no ar. Se isso tivesse mesmo ocorrido seria indício mais do que suficiente para ser considerado um Tornado. Um _downburst_ tomba/capota/arrasta as viaturas, não as levanta muito pelo ar.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2012 às 20:23)

A zona descrita é a Rua H no parque industrial de Castelo Branco. O arremesso do carro provavelmente foi facilitado porque o perfil da rua é muito superior ao local de onde o carro ficou. Os estragos também são muito localizados. Aparentemente apenas 2 pavilhões foram destruídos.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=pt-PT&ll=39.814552,-7.524455&spn=0.002287,0.004823&t=h&z=18


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2012 às 22:11)

Vince disse:


> Numa árvore de decisão deste género de tudo o que li parece que há vários problemas que complicam a identificação correcta do que aconteceu em Castelo Branco.
> 
> - Não há testemunhos de alguém ter avistado o Tornado (cone nebuloso turbulento em rotação em contacto com o chão).
> 
> ...



Vince, eu acredito sinceramente que até pudesse ser um downburst, mas nunca um gustnado ou microburst. Nessa tarde, até havia algum vento alternando entre nulo/fraco/moderado. Além do mais desde a zona industrial até 1/3 da zona sul da cidade, é bastante propicia a redemoinhos (em especial no verão quando se vê a poeira), talvez pela geometria do terreno aplanada mas em rampa até um cume.

Mas nessa tarde não tive noção de quaisquer rajadas de vento!

Relativamente à posição do carro, e passei hoje por lá ao meio-dia (estrada interrompida no local), verifiquei que realmente trata-se da zona no limite da zona industrial.

Características do terreno que importam considerar:
- Plano (+/- 10%), depende enfim, imaginem que passa a estrada por cima, e fica uma descida não ocupada por construção.
- Sem árvores ao redor de 500m.
- Onde caiu o carro: desde a beira da rua H são 45 graus de desnível, o carro ficou a uns 20 metros na horizontal para além da estrada.

Questões:
1. Dizem que o carro subiu 20m altura e caiu na ravina. Sensionalismos à parte, vamos reduzir para 10m de altura. 
E se nem sequer levantou vôo? Então o carro estacionado teria de galgar o passeio de 10cm de altura e ir pela ravina abaixo (também é possível..).
2. Qual era o sentido do vento em relação à super célula? Esta é a questão que vale ouro! É a diferença entre um tornado ou um downburst!

Para mim, é 75% downburst, 25% hipótes de tornado. Sendo que era muito importante conhecer o sentido do vento no instante em que ocorreram os factos!

Mas também digo que é estranho ser um downburst, pois a atmosfera estava mais que saturada de ar quente e humido (mesmo que a temperatura fosse à volta de 14graus), pelo que se exclui à partida um golpe de ar frio em descida (a temperatura desceu 1 grau se tanto), ou de ar seco.

Ou seja, não chego a nenhuma conclusão (embora exclua o gustnado). Poderei estar redondamente enganado, pois trata-se de fenómenos muito localizados, tipo numa faixa de 1km ou menos.

Se eu lá estivesse, decerto saberia o sentido do vento e saberia se houve rajadas de vento antes.. A observação da destruição das árvores não faz sentido, dado que por lá não existem, é mato apenas de estevas.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2012 às 22:33)

O fluxograma é útil e melhor que nada, não exclui subjetividades baseando-se apenas no aspecto visual..

Importante saber nestas situações, além do aspecto visual: 
- Sentido do vento
- Antecipação de rajadas de vento
- Relatório de estragos, e extensão dos estragos (centenas de metros, quilômetros?)
- Variação de temperatura
- Variação da %HR (um pouco difícil..)


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Out 2012 às 22:34)

Boas!
Descobri este video...Acho que tira todas as conclusões!


----------



## Zapiao (28 Out 2012 às 22:40)

FRibeiro disse:


> Boas!
> Descobri este video...Acho que tira todas as conclusões!


E que sao.......


----------



## Norther (29 Out 2012 às 01:20)

bela descoberta, afinal ouve alguém que gravou


----------



## Paulo H (8 Nov 2012 às 15:20)

Notícias de última hora, relativamente ao video publicado: 

http://www.reconquista.pt/pagina/edicao/228/23/noticia/24435

*Castelo Branco: Vídeo mostra tempestade de 25 de outubro*

_Um video amador divulgado através do Youtube mostra a tempestade que destruiu alguns pavilhões da zona industrial de Castelo Branco na tarde de 25 de outubro.
O Instituto de Meteorologia garantiu horas depois dos acontecimentos que o caso não se tratava de um tornado, mas logo após a saída do jornal para as bancas um leitor fez chegar ao Reconquista um vídeo com quase dois minutos que mostra a deslocação do vento, afirmando ter contactado diversos sites americanos especializados em tornados, questionando o que seria aquele fenómeno.

Segundo ele, a resposta foi unânime, afirmando tratar-se, efetivamente, de um tornado.

O meteorologista Paulo Pinto declarou ao Reconquista ter visto, também, o vídeo, já depois de o jornal estar na rua e sobre isso deixa alguns esclarecimentos. Começa por explicar que nesse dia 24 o instituto recebeu diversos relatos de vento forte provenientes da zona de Castelo Branco, um deles falava de ventos fortes na zona, numa área não identificada, por volta das 13H00 e o relato da zona industrial, referindo-se a ventos fortes pelas 14H40.
"As condições meteorológicas naquele dia e na região, foram favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos de vento forte, podendo mesmo ter ocorrido diversos fenómenos independentes entre si em áreas próximas. Assim, não se coloca de parte que o vídeo recolhido na zona possa relacionar-se com um episódio diferente do que causou o vento muito forte na zona industrial, embora possa dizer respeito a fenómeno ocorrido na região. O fenómeno que se vê no vídeo aparenta corresponder a um mesociclone baixo, cuja rotação é visível na massa nebulosa mais próxima do autor do filme. Nestes casos, segundo alguns autores, é difícil decidir se o fenómeno deverá ser denominado tornado, ainda que o movimento de rotação organizado tenha vorticidade vertical suficiente. A base nebulosa que vem até ao solo em parte do filme, parece ter movimento de rotação no contacto com o mesmo, embora não seja definitivo afirmá-lo", explica Paulo Pinto.
O meteorologista admite que mediante o filme, o fenómeno possa ser classificado como um tornado.

"A questão que se coloca é que os termos da notícia se referem a uma classificação que efetuámos com base em relato visual e observação da natureza dos danos a partir de filmes e fotografias. Destes, concluí que o tipo de danos é mais ajustado a vento essencialmente horizontal, downburst, e não a tornado. Esta análise fundamentou-se essencialmente no facto de o vento ter sido suficientemente forte para ter arrastado uma viatura e ter produzido arrancamento de coberturas mas, nas fotos que tive oportunidade de analisar, ter causado poucos danos nas estruturas de suporte das coberturas, o que seria mais típico de um tornado. Quanto ao filme, existe a incerteza em saber-se se o fenómeno identificado foi exatamente o que, pelas 14H40, causou os danos", concretiza.
Para ele, este é um caso que levanta alguma complexidade de análise e pode tornar-se difícil conseguir-se uma investigação mais detalhada.

A tempestade provocou diversos estragos. Cristina Mota Saraiva/ Reconquista_


Conclusão:

Da análise do video, verifica-se que se trata de um mesociclone, com carateristicas de tornado ou de downburst. Observa-se algum movimento rotacional até ao solo. Contudo, desta análise não é possível concluir com certeza, por não se garantir que se trate da mesma nuvem que provocou os estragos. Em conjugação com os estragos observados, é mais favorável a hipótese "downburst" mas sem excluir completamente a hipótese "tornado"!


----------



## Zapiao (8 Nov 2012 às 21:05)

O video tem que ter a hora a que foi filmado. Isso ve-se nas propriedades do ficheiro


----------



## Paulo H (8 Nov 2012 às 21:47)

Zapiao disse:


> O video tem que ter a hora a que foi filmado. Isso ve-se nas propriedades do ficheiro



Não é assim tão simples.. Depende se a hora está correta ou não, da máquina que filmou!

Eu vi o vídeo umas quantas vezes, e para mim a filmagem da nuvem ocorre uns 15 segundos após a passagem no local. Como sou de castelo branco, reconheço na imagem o local afetado, e a direção que a nuvem toma já a fugir para fora do local.

Conclusão: é sempre difícil demonstrar os factos. Por um lado referem que sem mais meios audiovisuais que é difícil de analisar, por outro, quando são publicados, colocam a questão se a filmagem diz respeito ao momento exacto.

Assim é complicado..


----------



## Zapiao (8 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

Claro, como tudo neste país é dificil que algo seja feito á primeira.


----------

